# Strange substance on plugs...failing tube seals?



## c W J (Jun 21, 2015)

I finally got around to pulling the plugs on my '00 Altima. When I pulled the plugs out, they all had this substance on them.










Is that normal?

The threads seemed gunky to me and there is oil around the tips of the wire boots. Is this a sign of the plug tube seal gasket going? I am getting ready to do a tune-up and want to go ahead and order everything together. 










Is the official recommendation that the cam cover gaskets be replaced every time the cover is removed?

thanks in advance, 

c


----------

